

"War is what happens when language fails". Iraq, 10 years on, why wars are wrong - sw007

10 years ago, at 9:34 P.M, 19 March EST, the surprise military invasion of Iraq began. War was not formally declared until the 20th. My site - through the use of provocative pictures and amazing quotes, looks at what the most inspiring people think of war, and why it is such a waste.<p>http://getinspired365.com/20130319<p>Please note: some pictures may cause distress.
======
sw007
Clickable - <http://getinspired365.com/20130319>

